# Rubbed the belly, it's Bacon time!



## dirtsailor2003

It's been a while since I've done a dry rub cure on my bacon. You really need a good digital scale and when mine broke several years back I didn't replace it because I got lazy and started using Pop's brine. Which there's nothing wrong with Pop's brine. 

A while back I bought some bellies from Costco and it finally has cooled off a bit so I can cold smoke at night. Thawed out the bellies and today I rubbed them down! 

Used Martin's cure calculator

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

Added some spices to a few of the belly chunks. 













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 14, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 14, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 14, 2015






More on the 24th as that will be smoke day #1!


----------



## chef jimmyj

I too am itching for some Bacon but I also want to play with Pancetta and Tiawanese Braised Belly on Steamed Buns ( Gua Bao )...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

Sweet.   I need to check bellie prices again with pork getting cheaper.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I too am itching for some Bacon but I also want to play with Pancetta and Tiawanese Braised Belly on Steamed Buns ( Gua Bao )...JJ


In Hawaii, Manapua, is the steamed bun delight filled with pork, goat, Kaluha pork, spam, oh so good!

I do have a special plan for one of these hunks of pork belly. But it's top secret and will be in another thread! (here's that thread: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/241314/schweinebauch)


----------



## dirtsailor2003

c farmer said:


> Sweet.   I need to check bellie prices again with pork getting cheaper.



Averaging around $2.29-$2.69 a pound here for bellies.


----------



## chef jimmyj

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Averaging around $2.29-$2.69 a pound here for bellies.


That is a great Price! I've traveled extra miles for anything under $3.50...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That is a great Price! I've traveled extra miles for anything under $3.50...JJ



It's about the only good prices meat here! Pork butts, and chicken  are more expensive!


----------



## tropics

Tried to get some Bellies when I was in Ga. last week,Sams did not have them.Briskets were $2.87 pound 

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003

tropics said:


> Tried to get some Bellies when I was in Ga. last week,Sams did not have them.Briskets were $2.87 pound
> 
> Richie


I can buy them by the case at our local restaurant supply for $2.69 or at Costco. I did the math last night, with spices, cure, pellets, vac pack bags etc, it works out to be just under $3.00 per pound. The good bacon here in the store goes from $6.99-$12.99 a pound. In my books that's a great savings!

Today when I get home I will massage each bag, flip and wait. I put white pepper on one of the batches. Will be interesting to see how it tastes.


----------



## daveomak

I'm in.......   looking good......


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Is it done yet? Is it done yet? Snore, waiting is a bore!


----------



## twoalpha

I'm in


----------



## driedstick

Looks good DS I will be following still need to do a Belly, thanks for that calculator,,, How long in the brine and are you going to put in fridge for a couple days or under a fan for pellicle 

Dave just posted a link for a scale it is good I have one 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-etc-be-safe-weigh-your-stuff-and-be-accurate

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## bladebuilder

Im watching!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Getting close!!!! Getting excited! Wait gotta air dry for days now, oh geez!!!!!!


----------



## oregon smoker

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I can buy them by the case at our local restaurant supply for $2.69 or at Costco. I did the math last night, with spices, cure, pellets, vac pack bags etc, it works out to be just under $3.00 per pound. The good bacon here in the store goes from $6.99-$12.99 a pound. In my books that's a great savings!
> 
> Today when I get home I will massage each bag, flip and wait. I put white pepper on one of the batches. Will be interesting to see how it tastes.


Case,

I use equal parts onion powder and garlic powder and when I use white pepper (quite often) I use one half ratio to the OPGP ratio. I mix the powders together and then sprinkle/apply as one, it seems to be the right level for most people, in seeing the many things (flavorfull) that you make I think you will realy like the addition of the white pepper. it really is not as bold as one would think once smoked IMO.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Oregon Smoker said:


> Case,
> 
> I use equal parts onion powder and garlic powder and when I use white pepper (quite often) I use one half ratio to the OPGP ratio. I mix the powders together and then sprinkle/apply as one, it seems to be the right level for most people, in seeing the many things (flavorfull) that you make I think you will realy like the addition of the white pepper. it really is not as bold as one would think once smoked IMO.
> 
> Tom


Yeah I'm sure that I will. I use it in my jerky rubs. Which I need to make some more jerky soon!


----------



## oregon smoker

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yeah I'm sure that I will. I use it in my jerky rubs. Which I need to make some more jerky soon!


Ya, I got my marching orders 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  from the power to be, have jerky ready for our boys before we run to Medford for turkey day. starting to run out of time.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Oregon Smoker said:


> Ya, I got my marching orders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the power to be, have jerky ready for our boys before we run to Medford for turkey day. starting to run out of time.
> 
> Tom


Tom when you make your jerky, make a batch of the Thai jerky I posted. Its become mine and my kids favorite jerky we make. I've been adding garlic to the mix and cracked black pepper on top.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky


----------



## oregon smoker

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tom when you make your jerky, make a batch of the Thai jerky I posted. Its become mine and my kids favorite jerky we make. I've been adding garlic to the mix and cracked black pepper on top.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky


I already printed out a  copy of it when you posted it a while back...LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  it is on the to do list . we all love anything Thai, my boys were darn near raised on it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Well as happens, life got in the way of my smoking date! So tomorrow night or Friday is going to be the night!


----------



## driedstick

OH good excuse,,,,,Blame it on "LIFE",, ya,,,, glad I'm not him,,always getting blamed,,,feel sorry for the poor kid....Hope he can make it thru this difficult time. 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Hour 13 of Cob and apple smoke. Man liking that cob will be getting more from Todd soon!













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 31, 2015


----------



## pc farmer

I have been using alot of cob.   I love it


----------



## dirtsailor2003

c farmer said:


> I have been using alot of cob.   I love it



Yep I'm putting in an order for some more. It's a great bacon smoke!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

More photos tonight!


----------



## wazzuqer

What is cob? Sounds like I need to get some ...


----------



## oregon smoker

Corn cob if not mistaken. my pellets just came in from Todd . it will be my first smoke using Cob as well.

Keep on Smokin,

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003

wazzuqer said:


> What is cob? Sounds like I need to get some ...


Corn Cob pellets. You can get them from Todd @ Amaze N Smokers

https://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Okay we have finally finished this up. I let the bacon age a week in my project fridge. I don't like to slice the bacon so I cut it into rashers. That way if I need chunks or cubes or slices I can cut what I want when I want it. I left one half slab whole for an upcoming project. We had bacon with breakfast and it was divine! 













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 8, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 8, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 8, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 8, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 8, 2015






My wife's response to large pile of bacon on the counter, " That's a lot of fat.".


----------



## oregon smoker

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Okay we have finally finished this up. I let the bacon age a week in my project fridge. I don't like to slice the bacon so I cut it into rashers. That way if I need chunks or cubes or slices I can cut what I want when I want it. I left one half slab whole for an upcoming project. We had bacon with breakfast and it was divine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Nov 8, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Nov 8, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Nov 8, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Nov 8, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Nov 8, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





> My wife's response to large pile of bacon on the counter, " That's a lot of fat.".


Our Wives must be related......Goes to show what they Know! LOL.   That Looks like PURE GOODNESS to me. Great Job! Where did you find those thick slabs?








Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Oregon Smoker said:


> Our Wives must be related......Goes to show what they Know! LOL.   That Looks like PURE GOODNESS to me. Great Job! Where did you find those thick slabs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep On Smokin,
> 
> Tom



These were from the Costco here. Some of the best I've seen in a long time.


----------



## oregon smoker

Boy Howdy!!!

Tom


----------



## driedstick

Looks great DS I need to learn how to do this,,,,just not big on the brining thingy LOL 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003

driedstick said:


> Looks great DS I need to learn how to do this,,,,just not big on the brining thingy LOL
> 
> DS



DS if you can make sausage you can make this. I use Martins Cure calculator 

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

It's just a matter of weighing the meat and then weighing out the proper amount of cure, sugar and salt. Rub the meat and put into a ziplock bag. Massage and flip daily. These would have been cured at 7 days but life got in the way and they went to 16. Did my typical smoke and decided 18 hours was enough. The kicker this go around was the 7 day rest in the fridge after the smoke. Makes a big difference in flavor and texture.


----------



## pc farmer

Looks great Case.  I too have found that resting in the fridge makes a big difference.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

c farmer said:


> Looks great Case.  I too have found that resting in the fridge makes a big difference.



Thanks Adam. I have always tested a few days, this is the first tplace me I've gone 7.


----------



## pc farmer

I have never went seven.   I have went 5 on a load of loins.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

c farmer said:


> I have never went seven.   I have went 5 on a load of loins.



I may go longer on the next batch. Don't know when that will though because this is a ton of bacon!


----------



## bdskelly

Best bacon I've ever seen Case! b


----------



## dirtsailor2003

BDSkelly said:


> Best bacon I've ever seen Case! b
> :points:



Thanks Brian! It's by far the best batch I've made.


----------



## oregon smoker

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I may go longer on the next batch. Don't know when that will though because this is a ton of bacon!


Now that would depend on your kids....LOL. my youngest (29) would eat one of those loafs like an Apple if someone would let him. around here I have to have two piles (one to be pilford by both boys) and the hidden pile for us. I think restocking is the only reason they drop by...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Oregon Smoker said:


> Now that would depend on your kids....LOL. my youngest (29) would eat one of those loafs like an Apple if someone would let him. around here I have to have two piles (one to be pilford by both boys) and the hidden pile for us. I think restocking is the only reason they drop by...:ROTF
> 
> Tom



Yeah my boys 9 & 14 would probably finish off a whole pack if allowed!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

One more note for this smoke. I added white pepper to a few of the slabs. We sampled some of that today for breakfast. I will be adding it to the mix from now on. Super good but not over bearing!


----------



## oregon smoker

dirtsailor2003 said:


> One more note for this smoke. I added white pepper to a few of the slabs. We sampled some of that today for breakfast. I will be adding it to the mix from now on. Super good but not over bearing!


Case,

we like it as well. I pepper crust it CBP then the other seasoning with 1-1 OP and GP and 1/2part white pepper, what percentage did you use?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Oregon Smoker said:


> Case,
> we like it as well. I pepper crust it CBP then the other seasoning with 1-1 OP and GP and 1/2part white pepper, what percentage did you use?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom



I used 1 teaspoon white pepper per 1/2 belly. Cracked black pepper I just grind until I like the look of the top.


----------



## smokin monkey

Good looking Bacon [emoji]128077[/emoji]. There's no pleasing some people!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Smokin Monkey said:


> Good looking Bacon [emoji]128077[/emoji]. There's no pleasing some people!



Thank you! Noting better than homemade bacon!


----------



## driedstick

alright! alright, I may have to try it,,,So you smoked this for 13hrs?? Cold smoke or did you have heat on?? If so what smoker temp and what did you take belly to for IT?? 

Your going to cost me alot of money if this works out you know that right?? If it doesn't work out I do not want to see you at my funeral LOL 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003

driedstick said:


> alright! alright, I may have to try it,,,So you smoked this for 13hrs?? Cold smoke or did you have heat on?? If so what smoker temp and what did you take belly to for IT??
> 
> Your going to cost me alot of money if this works out you know that right?? If it doesn't work out I do not want to see you at my funeral LOL
> 
> DS



Actually bacon is one of the cheaper things you can smoke. 

I had a total of 18 hours of smoke. 

Cold smoke is the way I like to smoke my bacon. The temp in the smoker was right around 55.


----------



## oregon smoker

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I used 1 teaspoon white pepper per 1/2 belly. Cracked black pepper I just grind until I like the look of the top.


Case,

contemplating your 1/2tsp per slab you might be a little lighter than me with the WP. I make the rub in a bowl all mixed together then add/rub to the meat so hard to really compare. you might have to send some over Mt. Hood to have tested/compared.... scientific reasons only  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Oregon Smoker said:


> Case,
> 
> contemplating your 1/2tsp per slab you might be a little lighter than me with the WP. I make the rub in a bowl all mixed together then add/rub to the meat so hard to really compare. you might have to send some over Mt. Hood to have tested/compared.... scientific reasons only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



It's my understanding there's a long standing border patrol between Oregon and Washington. It's sole purpose is to maintain the state of Oregons Weinhards supply and bacon reserves within the confines of Oregon!


----------



## oregon smoker

dirtsailor2003 said:


> It's my understanding there's a long standing border patrol between Oregon and Washington. It's sole purpose is to maintain the state of Oregons Weinhards supply and bacon reserves within the confines of Oregon!


That must be that check point at Govt. Camp?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Oregon Smoker said:


> That must be that check point at Govt. Camp?


Somewhere in that there neck of the woods!


----------



## oregon smoker

dirtsailor2003 said:


> It's my understanding there's a long standing border patrol between Oregon and Washington. It's sole purpose is to maintain the state of Oregons Weinhards supply and bacon reserves within the confines of Oregon!


You forgot the two buck chuck connection, now 3? I load up every time in town


----------



## gary s

Late to the party sorry   Looks great  nice job  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003

gary s said:


> Late to the party sorry   Looks great  nice job  :points1:
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary, it's tasty stuff!


----------



## gary s

I love to do my own bacon, but the bellies around here are just too dang high

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003

gary s said:


> I love to do my own bacon, but the bellies around here are just too dang high
> 
> Gary



Ours were too until Costco started carrying them. That's why I used to BBB pretty much exclusively. Which it's still my favorite, unfortunately the butts are more expensive than the bellies!!!


----------



## gary s

Butts here have been $.99 lb. off and on, I loaded up. Bellies are $4 - $5 lb.  go figure. They tell me its supply and demand, thet just don't have anyone asking for bellies anymore.

Gary


----------



## driedstick

gary s said:


> Butts here have been $.99 lb. off and on, I loaded up. Bellies are $4 - $5 lb.  go figure. They tell me its supply and demand, thet just don't have anyone asking for bellies anymore.
> 
> Gary


I just picked up my first bellie to do some bacon the other day from costco $2.89lb I wish I could have picked up more but I thought I better do one first to see if it will come out right LOL 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003

driedstick said:


> I just picked up my first bellie to do some bacon the other day from costco $2.89lb I wish I could have picked up more but I thought I better do one first to see if it will come out right LOL
> 
> DS


Oh you got this DS! I sure prefer the dry rubbed bacon to Pop's We pulled out a rasher for breakfast on Sunday. Hand sliced it, probably 3/8" thick. Baked it in the oven 370°, so good. Didn't go super crispy, didn't go as soft as ham. So good!

So glad I got a new scale!

Oh yeah the extended aging I will not skimp on again. Such a better product.


----------



## driedstick

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Oh you got this DS! I sure prefer the dry rubbed bacon to Pop's We pulled out a rasher for breakfast on Sunday. Hand sliced it, probably 3/8" thick. Baked it in the oven 370°, so good. Didn't go super crispy, didn't go as soft as ham. So good!
> 
> So glad I got a new scale!
> 
> Oh yeah the extended aging I will not skimp on again. Such a better product.


I am waiting on a new scale myself,,Wife wont let me use hers,, When I pull it out of the freezer to thaw and get started don't worry you will be getting a PM from Me for a Step by step process you will have to walk me thru. LOL 

Thanks DS!

DS


----------



## oregon smoker

driedstick said:


> I am waiting on a new scale myself,,Wife wont let me use hers,, When I pull it out of the freezer to thaw and get started don't worry you will be getting a PM from Me for a Step by step process you will have to walk me thru. LOL
> 
> Thanks DS!
> 
> DS


DS,

here is a link to Bearcarver's dry rub BBB "Step By Step" should you need it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/84888/my-first-buckboard-bacon-lots-of-qview

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003

driedstick said:


> I am waiting on a new scale myself,,Wife wont let me use hers,, When I pull it out of the freezer to thaw and get started don't worry you will be getting a PM from Me for a Step by step process you will have to walk me thru. LOL
> 
> Thanks DS!
> 
> DS


Want me to drive over and hold your hand?


----------



## tropics

Don't know how I missed seeing this get brought back up,I was watching it.Thanks for sharing that is some real nice meaty Bacon

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003

tropics said:


> Don't know how I missed seeing this get brought back up,I was watching it.Thanks for sharing that is some real nice meaty Bacon
> 
> Richie


Man pulled a pack out of the freezer for Sundays breakfast and its great. Sliced it 3/8" thick and baked it in 370° oven. Took it to a good bite through tenderness. So good!


----------



## smokin phil

.


----------



## pc farmer

Smokin Phil said:


> Tiny bit more detail. How'd you rest in the fridge? Uncovered? Vacpacked? Ziploc? Just curious.



I let it cool unwrapped, after its cool I wrap in plastic wrap and into the fridge for at least 2 days.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Smokin Phil said:


> Tiny bit more detail. How'd you rest in the fridge? Uncovered? Vacpacked? Ziploc? Just curious.



Uncovered in he fridge, parchment paper on top just to keep stuff from falling on it.


----------



## pc farmer

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Uncovered in he fridge, parchment paper on top just to keep stuff from falling on it.



Different ways of doing the rest.    I will try your way on the loins i have curing now.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

c farmer said:


> Different ways of doing the rest.    I will try your way on the loins i have curing now.



I always rest mine uncovered. Typically only for a day or three. This last time with the longer rest it was fantastic. Best bacon I've ever made, so far!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Not sure how I missed this awesome thread Case, but that sure is some nice lookin bacon man !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Not sure how I missed this awesome thread Case, but that sure is some nice lookin bacon man !   Thumbs Up



Thanks Justin!


----------

